# Repashy Calcium Plus - What's up?



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This is not a dig at Repashy, just a request for clarification. Has the Calcium Plus ICB been re-labeled to just say Calcium Plus? I can't find the ICB on his website.

The T-Rex label is supposed to be the same thing. My almost a year old pouch of ICB still smells a little like bananas. I just bought a bottle of the T-Rex Calcium Plus (exp date 2015) and it doesn't have the same smell. I know Allen is always trying to improve his formula. Does the new label Repashy Calcium Plus still have that nice smell?

The formulation on the new T-Rex is a little different from the old Repashy pouch, but the analysis is pretty much the same.

I hope I'm not being too confusing. I'm just trying to see if the stuff I bought is actually what I wanted. (I hate when companies re-label)


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I was just about to post the same thing. I ordered calcium + icb but received calcium plus. Hopefully someone chimes in.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

FWIW, I bought some Repashy calcium + ICB from joshsfrogs and I got exactly that. Smells nice like bananas too.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Talked to Josh and Zach at the Repticon show tonight calcium ICB is now Calcium plus. just a name change from what I'm told.

George


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a member of his forum, they just rolled out new packaging.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Didn't Supermin get changed to Supervit recently as well??


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

so do i really need to dust my flies i was told that they don't need calcium


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

You definitely need to dust your flies. Whoever told you that sounds like they don't know what they're talking about.
If you search around on the forums you'll see that many people's frogs have had seizures due to lack of calcium in their diet. That's just one of the problems.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

thanx edwing i have the dust for them just wanted to make sure i wasnt hurting them, and my other question would be is the light of my fish tank enuff uva uvb for them since they dont need much. its just a regular aquarium bulb


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

frogmanchu said:


> thanx edwing i have the dust for them just wanted to make sure i wasnt hurting them, and my other question would be is the light of my fish tank enuff uva uvb for them since they dont need much. its just a regular aquarium bulb


I'm not trying to be rude but you might want to start your own post so you don't hijack this thread. Better yet though I recommended you search this forum about the lighting. You will see that the lighting is mainly for the plants as the PDFs don't require any special lighting.


Now back to the original post. I got an email from Josh's frogs and they said it is the same product.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

wasn't tryin to highjack your thread dnt know my way around the page and it was just a question not trying to kill my frogs but thanx


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

No problem. This isn't my thread though. I would recommended starting with the caresheets.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have any questions you can PM me Frogmanchu, I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

thanx guys


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Yea I had this same question. I ordered Repashy Calcium plus ICB from Joshsfrogs and it doesn't say on the package that it is Calcium plus ICB just calcium plus. Guess they just changed the packing.

-Chris


----------

